# Paver Base Material



## Hawk18 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I am getting ready to build a 15 x 18 paver patio and I am trying to figure out what the best paver base material to use is. I keep getting conflicting opinions from local gravel suppliers. Some tell me to use 1 inch minus some tell me to use screenings which is closer to 3/8 inch minus. Both claim that they pack better than the other so I am trying to figure out what is correct. Please advise.

Thanks!


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Crushed roadbase gravel 3/4 down to fines ( dust) , !" down should be fine.

When you vibrate compact , you need to use enough water that it will take

on the consistency of cement. ( to much and your compactor won't go 

anywhere , you will figure it out withsome practice ).

The water forces the air out ( you'll see it bubble even ) and allows the

gravel to lock together more easily.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Do not put concrete under a typical paver patio instillation unless absolutely necessary. Just a uniform,uncompacted 1" setting bed of clean concrete sand over a compacted road base material. Work fine sand into the tight joints between units.

For the thinner, less stable type of larger pavers - "stepping stones", slate, concrete slabs, etc., the requirements may be different to minimize joint/unit heights and cracking of the paving units.

Dick


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Huh ?

You may wish to reread ...I was describing how " mushy " the gravel with 

water can get . ( it will take on the consistency of cement )

I'll rephrase ...1" IN DIAMETER down to fines would work , I can get 3/4 DIA and down here

A 6" depth of base material is minimum in my area , I have heavy clay in my

yard so I went beyond 6" in depth .


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you can afford it, I would compact and level the gravel and thin float your pavers on an inch or so of leveled river washed sand.


----------



## Hawk18 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for your help everyone! I only seem to have the 2 options: Option 1 is 1inch minus and option 2 is what everyone seems to be calling "screenings" which one place told be was closer to 3/8 or 1/2 down to fine dust. Where I live it seems to be the norm of a minimum of 4inches of base and 1 inch of sand. Concrete sand or coarse sand is what i have been told to use. Then to come back with a polmeric sand into the joints. My main concern is trying to figure out which size base material to go with because I have called 5 different gravel/sand suppliers and everyone has a different preference on what to use.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.paveloc.com/Resources/PaverInstallGuide.pdf

http://www.blocksnrocks.com/ConstructionAggregates.html

Far better quality of bricks,edging ,spikes ect at a brick dealer vs a box store FYI.

Sand ( course sand ) and gravel are the cheapest part of the whole project.


----------

